# Christmas Special Price on the SDX15!



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

No Black Friday, No Cyber Monday just a small special on the SDX15 at $255 shipping included (except for Hawaii and Alaska).

SDX15


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice......:T


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas Charlie Brown.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Special Price on the SDX15 ending!*

Hi,

This special price ends Monday January 11th.

Bob


----------

